# Engine bay work



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been busy pulling out all my old intercooler pipework etc. to make way for a new single-pass FMIC, while I had everything in bits I decided to clean as much as I could while doing it!

Ibiza turbo pipe required to cross the pipework over to the other side, powdercoated by PPS:










Also decided to relocate my DV to the coldside at the front:










All the old stuff coming out:










New pipework at the front with DV takeoff:










No before pics, but after a session with P21S total autowash and a brush, many parts in the engine bay came up like new, they were black and very dirty beforehand!



















Hopefully more pics as progress is made!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

:doublesho That is stunning work so far!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Good god Rob, that is one fine fine engine bay :thumb:


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

looks awesome m8


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

theres clean and theres clean good job:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent stuff!!! keep them pics coming


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Waiting on the new intercooler to arrive, once that's here I'll have more pics.


----------



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

What make intercooler are you getting as the forge one in the pics looks kinda hefty, you going bigger or just different type.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Single pass, roughly the same size, the old one is a twin pass, the new one should be more efficient with less pressure drop.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Well after waiting a couple of weeks, my new intercooler arrived from Forge, along with hoses, clamps, etc. so I managed to finish off the intercooler installation. Here's some pics before I put the front bumper back on:



























































































Ignore the missing spar behind the intercooler, that was cut off years ago from a previous modification, you can't see it once the bumper is back on.

I'm very pleased with the end result, the factory pipework was poor and changed sizes 3 times, so I'm happy I've sorted it all out now.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks ace :thumb:


----------



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

Superb.....would be interested to read the full spec of what has been done to your car.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks awesome - one very tasty Leon


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That engine bay is a work of art


----------



## will-antirocks (Apr 24, 2007)

mental!!

looks perfect mate


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Grumpybob said:


> Superb.....would be interested to read the full spec of what has been done to your car.


Full details here: http://www.rd20vturbo.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/specs.html

Car is in this month's Performance VW magazine too! :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

This is the finished article! I had to replace one hard pipe because it was hitting the starter motor and was kind of jammed into place, so I swapped it out for silicone hose instead, after a bit of adjustment and cutting to length, it now sits just how I want it, plus the silicone gives the movement and flexibility to absorb engine vibrations too.

New hose down at the front, double-clamped to ensure a solid seal and to prevent it blowing off:










Finished engine bay, May 2007:



















I'm very pleased with all the work I did, taking just an intercooler and some pipes and hoses and re-plumbing it all right from the turbo to the intercooler then up to the engine. It runs beatifully, very smooth power and it pulls like a train!!! 

While working on the car, I removed some plates and brackets, rubbed them down, spray-painted them and re-fitted with new bolts as well, get as much as I can looking like new! :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Because my car is now 100% finished, I can concentrate on getting it really clean, I have never done any of the underside, so I dipped my toes in by cleaning some of the rear suspension (boy I'd love to get it up on ramps!):

Before:


















After using Autobrite G850 MPC, hot water and a brush:


















I also cleaned and polished the exhaust backbox and tip using Blackfire fine metal polish and 00 grade steel wool:










Still a long way to go but it's a start!!! :thumb:


----------



## jatinder (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks brilliant, I remember your car on one of the Seat car sites, looked amazing then but now is a whole new level. Top job.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody amazing Rob, inspiring.


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

looks very impressive mate ,awesome ,regards Dirk


----------



## peekaboo (May 18, 2007)

I hope your teeth are has clean.


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

how often u clean your engine!...

Looks (H)


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Lovely engine bay mate. A big job that changing IC as i put a front mount one on my old scoob and what a nightmare that was!!!!!.

Good work mate !! and looks the plums !!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------

